# Dalquharran Castle, Ayrshire - October 2009



## Adrenaline (Oct 27, 2009)

The old Dalquharran Castle lies on the north bank of the Water of Girvan and is passed on the Barony Walk. The ruined 15th century castle dates back as far as 1200. 

The 'new' Dalquharran Castle dominates the village from high ground above the River Girvan. It was commissioned in 1781 and completed in 1790. This Robert Adam design was built for Kennedy of Dunure and his wife (who was Robert Adam's niece). 

The round bastion design is reminiscent of nearby Culzean built 10 years or so earlier. The tower contained the drawing room and library with a magnificent spiral staircase. The wings of the house were added in the 1880's. The large building became unmanageable and passed out of the family in 1935. 

History taken from ayrshire paths website.

After crossing over numerous fields and wading through a burn / river, i made it to the older castle. 



























I didn't spent too much time here, as the newer castle was still some distance away.

( View from the older castle )





Finally, i found a pathway...





which had some interesting graffiti along the way.





10 minutes later, i was there 















Working my way round the house and towards the stables

























Sneaking round further, i spot the Fiesta of doom!





Thinking what the hell, I venture in towards the security portalooo, stepping over a large crow bar that was laying on the grass, to be met by a little old man, i ask him if i can take a few snaps, "no bother" he replied  

"you should get a pic of this" ( pointing to a brick)






He told me a little about the place and said all plans were on hold.

Time was getting on, i quickly took some more external shots, thanked him and headed for home.




















All in all, another successful explore, another pair of trainers / socks ruined


----------



## tonypony (Oct 28, 2009)

I Love these 2 castles, Brilliant photos Adrenaline 

Both are well worth visiting, I used to live and work in the village of dailly around 2002 and visited both castles many times.

The basements are a great explore at night and it’s a very spooky place in the dark, there meant to be very haunted and there’s also a cemetery in the grounds.

I remember a big strong room with a big heavy steel door in the newer castles basement.

They have not changed much since i last visited 7 years ago, wonder if they ever will get around to restoring it?


----------



## Adrenaline (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah the man said its meant to be haunted by a white lady, who supposedely threw herself and her baby from one of the top windows, that there have been a number of photographs taken where she makes an appearance but not in mine so far........


----------



## the_historian (Oct 28, 2009)

Two for the price of one! Nice one.
See what you mean about Culzean Castle.


----------



## skittles (Oct 28, 2009)

what were the plans

nice pics


----------



## Adrenaline (Oct 29, 2009)

There was supposed to be a £20m project by Ritz-Carlton turning it into one of Britain's top hotels. Jack Nicklaus was meant to be designing a new golf course on the grounds which is hoped will rank alongside the world-famous Ayrshire venues such as Turnberry and Royal Troon.


----------



## RichardB (Oct 29, 2009)

How many golf courses do we need? I wish American businessmen would pick another nationality to pretend they are descended from.


----------



## zimbob (Oct 29, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I wish American businessmen would pick another nationality to pretend they are descended from.



Genius


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 29, 2009)

RichardB said:


> How many golf courses do we need? I wish American businessmen would pick another nationality to pretend they are descended from.


Quality!


----------

